# JD Gator Primary Clutch Sticking



## sixbales

Howdy Guys & Gals,

I recently purchased a used 2013 JD Gator XUV 550 with only 64 hrs on it. I am having problems shifting the transmission. I can turn the engine off and shift with no problem. In checking the internet, I find this is a common problem with Gators.....the primary clutch is not releasing fully. I lubricated the clutch as shown on a U-Tube video and it performed well but it didn't last long before it was hanging up again. 

Was wondering if anyone here has experience with Gator clutches and what was your solution??


----------



## RC Wells

I run these critters in the diesel version on the farm, same clutch and same issues. Two common problems cause the primary clutch to stick. 

Too high an idle speed is most common, happens as the engine breaks in and the idle does not get turned down.

The other cause is failure to lube the clutch, or the use of a wet lube like WD40. These clutches should be lubed with Comet GP 730A, or one of the other brands of dry moly lube, which is a spray on dry lube that keeps belt dust from gumming the works. The residue from the oil type lube will need to be cleaned off the clutches before using the new dry lube.

Some of the videos show the use of motor oil, and other oil products. Those work for a while then the problem is worse than ever.


----------



## sixbales

Thanks RC,

I knew someone here would have experience with Gator clutches! I'm going to use brake cleaner to clean off the oil residue, let it dry, and then apply the Comet GP-730A. Please let me know if you do it differently.

PS: My idle speed is very low. Barely running.


----------



## Mac1520

Sixbales, what was the outcome of using brake cleaner and Comet. I have the same issue once it warms up. I ordered the Comet last week. Just wanted to know if it worked.


----------



## BigT

Howdy Mac,

The brake cleaner and comet spray does *NOT* work very long.

If anyone is having clutch problems with your JD Gator, go to the John Deere Gators forum and try to make contact with "Bradhill", or "MDDiagman" (the clutch doctor). I had my clutch rebuilt by the clutch doctor and it *works fine*. He guarantees his work for the life of the clutch.

Bradhill can make contact with the "doc". If you cannot make contact, send me a private message on this forum.


----------



## Mac1520

BigT said:


> Howdy Mac,
> 
> The brake cleaner and comet spray did *NOT* work very long.
> 
> If anyone is having clutch problems with your JD Gator, go to the John Deere Gators forum and try to make contact with Bradhill, or MDDiagman (the clutch doctor). I had my clutch rebuilt by the clutch doctor and it *works fine*. He guarantees his work for the life of the clutch.
> 
> Bradhill can make contact with the "doc". If you cannot make contact, send me a private message on this forum.



Copy that BigT. The Clutch Doc has told me the same. I’m a bit upset with JD selling a defective product and not making good on it. Getting ready to trade it in for a Kabota. It worked okay for 3 years, but the last two months it has gone downhill. I will pull the cover and see what it looks like, if gunked up, I’ll clean, lube with 730 and turn it in.

Should have been recalled IMHO. Thanks for the update.


----------



## BigT

I agree completely with your feelings about John Deere. They seemingly have no interest in fixing the problem, just sell us a new clutch. The last clutch in my gator was just over one year old when it failed. This is the clutch that the "doc" repaired, and it's working fine.


----------



## Mac1520

BigT said:


> I agree completely with your feelings about John Deere. They seemingly have no interest in fixing the problem, just sell us a new clutch. The last clutch in my gator was just over one year old when it failed. This is the clutch that the "doc" repaired, and it's working fine.


Yea, it is... What it is. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Latergator

BigT said:


> I agree completely with your feelings about John Deere. They seemingly have no interest in fixing the problem, just sell us a new clutch. The last clutch in my gator was just over one year old when it failed. This is the clutch that the "doc" repaired, and it's working fine.


----------



## Latergator

Hello
I Am I’m The Same Boat As The Rest Of The John Deere Gator Owners. I Was Wondering If You Can Put Me In Touch With The Clutch Doctor.
Thank You.


----------



## HarveyW

Become a member of the John Deere Gator forum and make contact with "Bradhill", or "MDDiagman" (the clutch doctor). My clutch repaired by the clutch doctor is still working fine (~4 years without problem).


----------



## Latergator

HarveyW said:


> Become a member of the John Deere Gator forum and make contact with "Bradhill", or "MDDiagman" (the clutch doctor). My clutch repaired by the clutch doctor is still working fine (~4 years without problem).


Thank You For Responding So Quickly. I Will Try And Make Contact With Them ASAP. Thanks Again.


----------



## Discussed with John Deere

Latergator said:


> Hello
> I Am I’m The Same Boat As The Rest Of The John Deere Gator Owners. I Was Wondering If You Can Put Me In Touch With The Clutch Doctor.
> Thank You.


Hi Latergator, I was hoping you could put me to touch with the clutch doctor. I to am in the same VERY VERY large boat of Gator owners with clutch problems. I have a 2015 550 Gator with 107 hours on it (and 30 of those hours were put on by John Deere trying to fix the damn thing) because nobody in our family will drive it. Please help if you can.


----------



## BRoss

BigT said:


> Howdy Mac,
> 
> The brake cleaner and comet spray does *NOT* work very long.
> 
> If anyone is having clutch problems with your JD Gator, go to the John Deere Gators forum and try to make contact with "Bradhill", or "MDDiagman" (the clutch doctor). I had my clutch rebuilt by the clutch doctor and it *works fine*. He guarantees his work for the life of the clutch.
> 
> Bradhill can make contact with the "doc". If you cannot make contact, send me a private message on this forum.


How do I make contact with Bradhill or MDDiagman to send in my clutch for rebuilding. Thanks


----------



## MBDiagMan

JD Clutch Doctor can be reached at: [email protected]

Contact us to make your Gator primary clutch trouble free.


----------

